# Ko Olina grocery shopping



## tiger1210 (Jun 3, 2009)

Are both the new Costco and Target in Kapolei? Does Target have food? Is this the best place to shop before checking in to Ko Olina?


----------



## mulch1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have heard there is a Safeway grocery store nearby. I'll be there in a few weeks.


----------



## calberry (Jun 3, 2009)

mulch1 said:


> I have heard there is a Safeway grocery store nearby. I'll be there in a few weeks.



Yes, I used my Safeway card extensively when we were there.  

Just remember that 'sale' items will change while you are there (each Wed.).  I saw some great looking shrimp on great sale the first weekend (thought I would just buy them later), but I went later in the week they were no longer on sale...bummer.

Steve


----------



## musical2 (Jun 3, 2009)

We also shopped at the Safeway when we were there last summer.  It was very convenient.  It is just down the next exit.

Bart


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

there is also a  local store 'Sack and Save' in nanakuli (opposite way from Honolulu)

Safeway has great selection but it is nice to sometimes support the local stores, lots of native hawaiins shop there


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 3, 2009)

My understanding is that the new Target & Costco are one exit away while the Safeway is further away.   My understanding is that the Target has food just like the ones here.  So, when we go in November we plan to shop at Costco and get the rest at Target like snacks, peanut butter, cereal, butter, pancake mix, yogurt, milk, cheese, etc...  If you do a search some mentioned before there would be enough at  both stores to get all that you need.  I'm gonna bypass Safeway all together...


----------



## jmatias (Jun 4, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> My understanding is that the new Target & Costco are one exit away while the Safeway is further away.   My understanding is that the Target has food just like the ones here.  So, when we go in November we plan to shop at Costco and get the rest at Target like snacks, peanut butter, cereal, butter, pancake mix, yogurt, milk, cheese, etc...  If you do a search some mentioned before there would be enough at  both stores to get all that you need.  I'm gonna bypass Safeway all together...



Stayed at Koolina in March and this is a great plan!  Target does have a pretty good selection for the snack items and Costco will be good for the meats, and bulk things you plan to buy.


----------



## RRRSRN (Jun 4, 2009)

We are at KoOlina right now.  Yes, Target does have food items.  They actually, in my opinion, have a pretty good selection of food items.  If you just need a few things--staples and the small items like napkins, handiwrap, etc, Target is a great option.  For a more comprehensive food shopping, but still in smaller quantities, Safeway (be sure to get their card) is a good alternative.  We expected higher prices, and while that is definitely true, I noticed that the pineapples at Safeway were actually cheaper than the ones we had just bought at Costco.  As we like the quality of Costco's meat, have a family of six and enjoy cooking many of our meals in the unit, we did much of our food shopping at Costco.

I think your decision on where to shop will be similar to what you would do at home.  If you don't want to spend your vacation cooking and/or have a smaller family, Target is a good option.  If you would usually buy in bigger quantities, you will probably like the option of Costco. Safeway is a middle ground option.

Both Costco and Target are very close to each other and are reached before you get to Safeway.  The Safeway is just a couple of blocks further down the street.  All are easily accessible from the resort.  I was told that you can get a shuttle from the resort to the shopping center, but I don't know this for sure as we have a rental car.

Hope this helps.  Please let me know if I can help you in any way,

Robin


----------

